# Mac Stores in the Ottawa Area?



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

Okay, let me say first off that I have purchased a three Mac Computers (two iMacs & a MacBook) from "The Mac Group" here in Ottawa. They are a great bunch of people and I will likely continue to do much of my business there.

BUT, I am curious if there are other shops in this city that have a decent selection of Mac products (especially accessories, software, hardware, etc.) 

I know you can get stuff at some of the "Big Chains" like Best Buy (I bought a MacMini there), but I really do prefer the smaller, local shops.

What else is there beside The Mac Group?

Also, are there any Apple Stores in Canada? I'm assuming if any, there would be one in Toronto.

Just curious.

Rob


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Carbon Computing will be opening a store there shortly I believe.

There are 3 'official' Apple Stores in the GTA. Eaton Center, Yorkdale and Sherway Gardens.


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

And what about Montreal? I was looking into old messages on here and saw a similar discussion to the one I've started, and one comment was about an upcoming Apple store in Montreal (posted in 2005) ... do they have one?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

There's an Apple store in Montreal (Laval) and a flagship store on its way (AFAIK).


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Check out iService Depot. They have limited stock.. but, were friendly and knew their stuff.

iService Depot


----------

